# Thunderbolt ou firewire 800 ?



## Cocodu31840 (9 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour, j'ai un MacBook pro thunderbolt, je conte acheter un disque dur externe de 2To environ, en complément de ma TC et d'un autre disque dur externe.

Je me posait la question d'attendre ou non les thunderbolt, et si oui ou non, cela changerai quelque chose a la vitesse... Par exemple, un Disque dur 2 To a 7200 trs/min iras t'il plus vite avec un port thunderbolt ? La vitesse d'écriture et de lecture du disque dur n'as pas déjà été dépasse avec le firewire 800 ?


merci d'avance pour vos réponses !


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juillet 2011)

La vitesse max du Fw800, c'est 100 Mo/s, normalement, tous les disques SATA peuvent dépasser ce débit, mais l'intérêt principal du Thunderbolt, c'est qu'il permet d'utiliser plusieurs disques à leur maximum de débit sans constituer un goulot d'étranglement.


----------



## Cocodu31840 (10 Juillet 2011)

Ok, merci.

Donc pour un disque de cette taille, vous conseillez le firewire plutôt que le thunderbolt ?


----------



## Larme (11 Juillet 2011)

Bah disons que le Thunderbolt est pour l'instant réservé aux _professionnels_...
Enfin, j'ai cru comprendre que pour l'instant, c'est assez réservé aux mégadisques pleins de To, pour du Raid0, Raid1 etc, et le tout est assez cher, car avoir le droit de poser du ThunderBolt sur son disque coûte bonbon à la marque du disque, donc autant mettre de grosses capacités...


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juillet 2011)

Larme a dit:


> Bah disons que le Thunderbolt est pour l'instant réservé aux _professionnels_...
> Enfin, j'ai cru comprendre que pour l'instant, c'est assez réservé aux mégadisques pleins de To, pour du Raid0, Raid1 etc, et le tout est assez cher, car avoir le droit de poser du ThunderBolt sur son disque coûte bonbon à la marque du disque, donc autant mettre de grosses capacités...



Ça, c'est vrai, et de toute façon, pour nos machines, le Fw800 est déjà très performant &#8230; Assez performant pour l'usage qu'on en fait, dirais-je.

Ah, au fait, ta question, Cocodu31840, c'est pas pour un disque de sauvegarde, des fois ? Non, je demande, parce que là, un disque USB2, ça suffit amplement (c'est même, en pratique, avec le stockage de gros fichiers peu utilisés, une des rares utilisations possibles d'un disque USB2).


----------



## Cocodu31840 (11 Juillet 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah, au fait, ta question, Cocodu31840, c'est pas pour un disque de sauvegarde, des fois ? Non, je demande, parce que là, un disque USB2, ça suffit amplement (c'est même, en pratique, avec le stockage de gros fichiers peu utilisés, une des rares utilisations possibles d'un disque USB2).



non, pour films et autres, j'ai déjà une TC 2To


----------

